
Over 10 agonizing days, this migrant worker walked 1,250 miles home - krn
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/30/asia/india-migrant-journey-intl-hnk/index.html
======
gshdg
125 miles a day? That’s 5mph all day (as in 24 hours) without stopping to
rest. 4mph is a very brisk walk unless you’re quite tall. That doesn’t sound
physically possible to do for 10 days straight.

~~~
gshdg
Ah. “And hitchhiked”.

